# 1966 GTO Correct Windshield Washer Bottle Location



## 66pontiacgoat (Apr 24, 2019)

Hello All,

My apologies if this has already been asked and answered. What is the proper style of the 1966 windshield washer bottle/bracket, and where was it originally installed? From what I've read, both 1965 and 1967 were installed on the drivers side wheel well. Is that the same for 1966? My Goat was built in February 66' (Not sure if that matters), and there are no bolt holes on the original drivers wheel well. Thanks in advance, and any pictures would be appreciated! 

Steve


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

'66 used the small jug with a bracket which is mounted to the PS of the core support. All parts needed are avail; from most Pontiac parts vendors.
The pieces shown below are from AMES.


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

Sorry forgot these pieces as well, the only thing not shown is the hose for the cap & filter.


----------



## 66pontiacgoat (Apr 24, 2019)

GTOJUNIOR said:


> Sorry forgot these pieces as well, the only thing not shown is the hose for the cap & filter.
> View attachment 133777


Thanks GTOJUNIOR, much appreciated!


----------

